

Ask HN: one-page app for CRM? - urlwolf

All CRMs I've tried make me waste time. Every single one feels like a web page from the 1990s, not like a web app. Round trips to the server are common.
======
AppsOnCloud
What ideas do you have for one page app? Or rather what are you expecting?

~~~
urlwolf
well, something that I can operate entirely with the keyboard would be good.
Something that doesn't introduce 2-3 seconds delay between operations, due to
page reloads. For an example of the latter: <http://moviepilot.com/>

